# Is there any horse people on here?



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

My other love are horses and believe me i loove to talk about them so if u are obsessed with horses like i am lets chat it up!!!!


----------



## VickiGG (Dec 23, 2012)

Me! I have 2.5 horses. Ones a mini. They like the chickens ( just got my chickens a month ago)


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi Vicki i hav 2 of my own but we hav 8 on the ranch!! Oh and one on the way My mare is prego due in april!!


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

These are my two FancySue and Flicka


----------



## lorindaeb (Oct 23, 2012)

This is my boy Wrangler! I rescued him from the humane society. He's a 10yr old palomino quarter horse. Just love this guy!!


----------



## VickiGG (Dec 23, 2012)

Wrangler is gorgeous! My palomino is a Swedish warmblood. Had a lovely ride tonight at home in the paddock. I'm just starting my paint boy at the mo. great to meet you. X


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

Hes beautiful!!!

Z


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi friends so today wen i was feeding i slipped in my mares stall whos prego and i was pettin her and i could see and feel the foal moving around it was amazing!!!!!!


----------



## lorindaeb (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks!! I think he is the most beautiful horse I've seen...but I'm a bit bias. =)

How exciting to be able to feel the foal. That would be so awesome. 

I wish I could ride, but the field has been sopping wet and now it has frozen so much that it would be too dangerous. Can't wait for spring again!


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

We have 5 ...

pictures will have to wait ... it's bed time.


----------



## VickiGG (Dec 23, 2012)

DanielleBoland said:


> These are my two FancySue and Flicka


Gorgeous! How many other animals do you have?


----------



## VickiGG (Dec 23, 2012)

DanielleBoland said:


> Hi friends so today wen i was feeding i slipped in my mares stall whos prego and i was pettin her and i could see and feel the foal moving around it was amazing!!!!!!


Wow.. Hope you're ok.


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

Vicki I have alot of animals. Eight horses, eleven chickens, two rabbits, four cats, three dogs, and cows


----------



## VickiGG (Dec 23, 2012)

DanielleBoland said:


> Vicki I have alot of animals. Eight horses, eleven chickens, two rabbits, four cats, three dogs, and cows


Awesome.


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

This is my chihuahua Angel


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

There my grams but love em like there mine! Dozer and wind Chester!!!


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Sorry that came out way wrong here they are


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Growing up we boarded a horse named Bee. I tended to her daily needs, feeding watering and brushing. As a kid I did not appreciate it. As an adult I wish I still had her to take care of.


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

Soccerchicken their gorgeous but ive nvr seen an ugly horse lol


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

Austin we board horses and its kinda sad cuz u take care of them then they leave we board for the humane society and its amazing the transformation when they leave here.....


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Lol there both boys!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

DanielleBoland said:


> Austin we board horses and its kinda sad cuz u take care of them then they leave we board for the humane society and its amazing the transformation when they leave here.....


That is sad but you're doing a good thing!


----------

